# مقارنة بين الزوجة والسكريترة (احكم انت )



## يوليوس44 (20 يناير 2012)

*  مقارنة بين الزوجة والسكريترة واحكم انت  
 طبعا الفرق  رهيب بنهم  زى الفرق بين الشرق والغرب  
  شوفو انتم واحكموا انت 
 والعزاء الى كل زوج:a82: ​*




* ملاحظة هامة جدا:-  غير  30 كيلو طبعا ههههههههههههه​**تحياتى 
يوليوس
(عدو المراة :act23::act23::t30::t30​*


----------



## scream man (20 يناير 2012)

حلوة يا يوليوس


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (21 يناير 2012)

يا ابنى متئلبش المواجع...........اسمع فية ناس قريبا منى .واحدة حبيت تعمل تغير فى منظر البيت أل ..يعنى اول حاجة عملتها حجر النوم لكن للأسف.الغرفة صغير اوى يعنى الحاجة كلة فى مكنها واستحلة ينفع تغير اى حاجة.المسافة الي بين السرير والدولب يادوب على اد فتحت الدولب..معة ام اة.عملت اية نقلت المخدة العكس تام المهم صحبنا متعود ينام على جنبة اليمن وبعدين يقلب برحتة زى ممتعود صحبنا دخل بعد متعش قل عادة ونام من غير ميفكر وهو نيام بتقلب وقع من على السرير والمسافة صغير اوى وقع على وشة ودراعاتة الاتنين تحتة ومش عارف يقوم ام نادا عليها شيف عميلك السود عمات فية اية  اومى بسرع اعدلينى ويا راتو كان استحمل للصبح او كان ساعد نفسة امت الهانم علشان صحها من النوم امت نزلت على ضهرةومشيت لنهيت السرير يعنى كم خطوة الرجل فضل يزعاءءءءءءءءءءء الحقونى مرتى كسرتنى وانا ودتة المستشفة بنفس ودفعت ثمن الجبس خد حوالى شكتين جبس ومش عوزك تجيبس سير ا لحد.............ودة نهاية صحبنا  (دولت ملايكة)


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2012)

شكرا أخى الغالى
كل سنه وأنت طيب


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (21 يناير 2012)

*رااااااااااااااائع يا يوليوس*
*ربنا يبارك حاتك*​


----------



## staregypt (21 يناير 2012)

:ab9::ab9:

:ab5:

:ab10:

:ab7:

:ab6:

:sami6:
:ab3:


:110105~127::019F3B~14:


:12C025~123:


:090104~384:

:crying:​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههه

عدو المرأة ازااااى هيا السكرتيرة دى ايه مش مرأة ؟؟


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يناير 2012)

scream man قال:


> حلوة يا يوليوس



  شكرا لمرورك الجميل نورت الموضوع


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> يا ابنى متئلبش المواجع...........اسمع فية ناس قريبا منى .واحدة حبيت تعمل تغير فى منظر البيت أل ..يعنى اول حاجة عملتها حجر النوم لكن للأسف.الغرفة صغير اوى يعنى الحاجة كلة فى مكنها واستحلة ينفع تغير اى حاجة.المسافة الي بين السرير والدولب يادوب على اد فتحت الدولب..معة ام اة.عملت اية نقلت المخدة العكس تام المهم صحبنا متعود ينام على جنبة اليمن وبعدين يقلب برحتة زى ممتعود صحبنا دخل بعد متعش قل عادة ونام من غير ميفكر وهو نيام بتقلب وقع من على السرير والمسافة صغير اوى وقع على وشة ودراعاتة الاتنين تحتة ومش عارف يقوم ام نادا عليها شيف عميلك السود عمات فية اية  اومى بسرع اعدلينى ويا راتو كان استحمل للصبح او كان ساعد نفسة امت الهانم علشان صحها من النوم امت نزلت على ضهرةومشيت لنهيت السرير يعنى كم خطوة الرجل فضل يزعاءءءءءءءءءءء الحقونى مرتى كسرتنى وانا ودتة المستشفة بنفس ودفعت ثمن الجبس خد حوالى شكتين جبس ومش عوزك تجيبس سير ا لحد.............ودة نهاية صحبنا  (دولت ملايكة)



 اة ملايكة بس ملايكة جنهم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بجد الله يكون فى عونة وياسلام لو كانت من الناس وزن الفيل كدة 
 يعنى اتفرد هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 كويس جيت على الجبس ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ربنا معه  ويخف ويبقى كويس
 شكرا لمرورك الجميل  يااخى نعيم


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يناير 2012)

staregypt قال:


> :ab9::ab9:
> 
> :ab5:
> 
> ...



* سلامتك من الدموع يا قمر  خلاص خليكى سكرتيرة فى البيت هههههههههههههههههه
 وشكرا لمرورك الجميل *


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> عدو المرأة ازااااى هيا السكرتيرة دى ايه مش مرأة ؟؟



 لا مش مراة دة سكرتيرة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 وبعدين يمكن تكون غلطة  من بنات حواء يعنى بتحاول السكرتيرة تحسن الوضع شوية  
  وبعدين انا عايز ضميرك يتكلم هى الزوجة زى السكرتيرة  لو الزوجة زى السكرتيرة 
 من بكرة الواحد يتجوز وامرى لله  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (22 يناير 2012)

مهو تعيش انتة ودة من كم سنة صدقنى مات وشبع موت هى من الوزن الى فوق 150كيلو (اللة يرحمو


----------



## tasoni queena (22 يناير 2012)

> لا مش مراة دة سكرتيرة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وبعدين يمكن تكون غلطة  من بنات حواء يعنى بتحاول السكرتيرة تحسن الوضع شوية
> وبعدين انا عايز ضميرك يتكلم هى الزوجة زى السكرتيرة  لو الزوجة زى السكرتيرة
> من بكرة الواحد يتجوز وامرى لله  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



متحججش المرأة سكرتيرة

يبقى انت عدو الزوجة مش المرأة ههههههههههه


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 يناير 2012)

ماشي ياعم يوليوس
واذا كانت السكرتيره هي نفسها الزوجه 
العمل ايه ياعدو المراة​


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> مهو تعيش انتة ودة من كم سنة صدقنى مات وشبع موت هى من الوزن الى فوق 150كيلو (اللة يرحمو



* الله يرحمة    بس تعرف اخى نعيم  اكيد  هو راح السما  على طول 150 كيلو اكيد مات بلاختناق​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> متحججش المرأة سكرتيرة
> 
> يبقى انت عدو الزوجة مش المرأة ههههههههههه




*لامش كدة بس انا بحاول اساعد بنات حواء بس يكون سكرتيرة 
 بعطيهم الضؤ الاحمر علشا ن يعرفوا الاخطاء 
 المفروض بنات حواء يعملوا لى تمثال  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 على النصائح دة هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يناير 2012)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ماشي ياعم يوليوس
> واذا كانت السكرتيره هي نفسها الزوجه
> العمل ايه ياعدو المراة​



*ياساتر ياساتر لية يابنى كدة لية ترمى نفسك فى التهلكة كدة حرام عليك نفسك 
 زوجة فى البيت وكمان فىالمكتب  ولاانتقام امير الانتقام انور وجدى فى شبابة ياساتر
 دة الراجل اللى من الحال دة 
 نقولة  معاك ربنا و2 ملايكة    
   اكيد يجرى يروح يفتح حجرة فى العباسية مقدما  اصلة هيروح هيروح يعنى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 يناير 2012)

> *لامش كدة بس انا بحاول اساعد بنات حواء بس يكون سكرتيرة
> بعطيهم الضؤ الاحمر علشا ن يعرفوا الاخطاء
> المفروض بنات حواء يعملوا لى تمثال  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> على النصائح دة هههههههههههههههههه*



اعترررررررف يعنى انت موافق على المرأة السكرتيرة

سمى نفسك عدو الزوجة بعد كده

هنعملك تمثال ونحطه فى ميدان التحرير يوم25 يناير 

عرفت مصير التمثال ولا لاء ؟ هههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> لا مش مراة دة سكرتيرة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وبعدين يمكن تكون غلطة من بنات حواء يعنى بتحاول السكرتيرة تحسن الوضع شوية
> وبعدين انا عايز ضميرك يتكلم هى الزوجة زى السكرتيرة لو الزوجة زى السكرتيرة
> من بكرة الواحد يتجوز وامرى لله هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
هههههههههههه خلاص يا باشا اتجوز واحده وظيفتها سكرتيره* :a63:*
*اكيد اكيد هتفضل محافظه على نفسها علشان وظيفتها...*
*هتفضل سكرتيره فى البيت و فى الشغل....:smil12:*

*بلاش نتكلم عن الرجاله فى البيت و فى الشغل بقا احسن...خلى الطابق مصطور...اتقى شر الحليم إذا غضب:gun::bomb::spor22::ranting:*


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههه خلاص يا باشا اتجوز واحده وظيفتها سكرتيره* :a63:*
> *اكيد اكيد هتفضل محافظه على نفسها علشان وظيفتها...*
> *هتفضل سكرتيره فى البيت و فى الشغل....:smil12:*
> 
> *بلاش نتكلم عن الرجاله فى البيت و فى الشغل بقا احسن...خلى الطابق مصطور...اتقى شر الحليم إذا غضب:gun::bomb::spor22::ranting:*



*ان مراتى تشتغل  دة المستحيل نفسة لااقبل ذلك نهائيا
ثانيا :-  انا بتكلم علشان الست اللى فى البيت تكون سكرتيرة وتشوف صفات السكرتيرة وتكون سكريترة فى بيتها
 لية بتكلم على الزوجة لان الاغلبية العظمى بتكون متزوجات ولس كلهم سكرتيرة 
 الاغليبة زوجة
   نحن نريد الاصلاح يا حواء وبنات حواء  
    ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
*تحياتى 
 يوليوس 
( عدو المراة :a63::a63​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههه خلاص يا باشا اتجوز واحده وظيفتها سكرتيره* :a63:*
> *اكيد اكيد هتفضل محافظه على نفسها علشان وظيفتها...*
> *هتفضل سكرتيره فى البيت و فى الشغل....:smil12:*
> 
> *بلاش نتكلم عن الرجاله فى البيت و فى الشغل بقا احسن...خلى الطابق مصطور...اتقى شر الحليم إذا غضب:gun::bomb::spor22::ranting:*



* لا اتكلمى  نحن لانخاف  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اعترررررررف يعنى انت موافق على المرأة السكرتيرة
> 
> سمى نفسك عدو الزوجة بعد كده
> 
> ...


 
*حسب الموضوع الموجود يعنى الموضوع الموجود الزوجة وحشة والسكرتيرة  نوعا ما حلوة فى التصرفات او بتحاول
 نحن نريد اصلاح حواء 
  بنعمل خط احمر جب المشكلة يمكن تشوف العيوب 
 نحن نريد الخير  والاصلاح ليكم 
 تحياتى 
يوليوس 
عدو المراة​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *لا اتكلمى نحن لانخاف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


 نحن!!.....من انتم 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يناير 2012)

*انتم تعرفوا  نحن مين  
 نحن اساس الوجود ليكى يا بنت حواء 
 ولو احنا لااساس ليكم 
يابنات حواء
​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههه و لما العماره تقع تقولو الاساس مغشوش.....
 يا استاذ اساس ههههههههههه يا عدو...


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههه و لما العماره تقع تقولو الاساس مغشوش.....
> يا استاذ اساس ههههههههههه يا عدو...



*  اللى مش لة ماضى لس له مستقبل يا عدوتى 
واحنا الماضى ابتاعكم والاصل ابتاعكم 
 نسيتى حضرتك انتى مخلوقة من فين 
 من ادم 
 كمان هتعيبى  فى الاصل ابتاعك وتقولى اساس مغشوش 
 لالا قلبكم ابيض اوى  
ومحبتكم عظيمة  يتصدر منها  للعالم علشان فى شوية حروب ومشاكل كدة يمكن محبتكم العظيمة دة تولع فى العالم  اقصد تنهى الحروب والكراهية ههههههههههههههههههه
 يا بنت ..................... حواء:a63:​*
* تحياتى 
يوليوس 
عدو المراة :a63:​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *ياساتر ياساتر لية يابنى كدة لية ترمى نفسك فى التهلكة كدة حرام عليك نفسك​*
> *زوجة فى البيت وكمان فىالمكتب ولاانتقام امير الانتقام انور وجدى فى شبابة ياساتر*
> *دة الراجل اللى من الحال دة *
> *نقولة معاك ربنا و2 ملايكة *
> ...


 

بصراحه انا مش معاك 
وليه ماتكونش سكرتيره بالبيت وبالمكتب وهي نفسها زوجه بالبيت وبالمكتب .... ايه ياعم  دي مش فزوره 
بعدين في سوال كنت فين بقالك فتره مش باين .؟؟​


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يناير 2012)

هشام المهندس قال:


> بصراحه انا مش معاك
> وليه ماتكونش سكرتيره بالبيت وبالمكتب وهي نفسها زوجه بالبيت وبالمكتب .... ايه ياعم  دي مش فزوره
> بعدين في سوال كنت فين بقالك فتره مش باين .؟؟​[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يناير 2012)

[/QUOTE


*حواء هى فزورة لوحدها محتاجه علماء علشا ن بس يفهموها ههههههههههههههه​*
​ه[/QUOTE]
 بما ان انتم اساس المرأئه يبقا المفروض تروح تفهم نفسك الاول علشان تفهم  المرأئه ...العيب على الاساس يا باشا إلى مش فاهم نفسه.... (وطلع مش فاهم الإداره و المشرفين :fun_lol::a63::gy0000::smil15:​
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> هشام المهندس قال:
> 
> 
> > بصراحه انا مش معاك
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2012)

انت نسيت اهم حاجه​ان السكرتيره تخلي جيب الراجل فاضي وممكن تخليه يشحت
لكن الزوجه هي اللي عملت منو راجل بعد ماكان نص راجل وبقى عندو شركه وفيها كمان حاجه اسمها سكرتيره
رجاله خاينه وخايبه ملهاش في  الاصل 
رجاله نيله تحب اللي يضحك عليها وبس 
سيبني ساكته يا بني​​


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انت نسيت اهم حاجه​ان السكرتيره تخلي جيب الراجل فاضي وممكن تخليه يشحت
> لكن الزوجه هي اللي عملت منو راجل بعد ماكان نص راجل وبقى عندو شركه وفيها كمان حاجه اسمها سكرتيره
> رجاله خاينه وخايبه ملهاش في  الاصل
> رجاله نيله تحب اللي يضحك عليها وبس
> سيبني ساكته يا بني​​



*اولا مين قال ليكى ان السكرتيرة تجلى جيب الراجل فاضى اولا الراجل المدير هو اللى يدفع المرتب
 يعنى مش يشحت زى ما بتقولى كدة
 مين قال ان الزوجة عملت منة راجل  ممكن زوجات كتير تجعل راجل اعمال يشحت ويشوف النجوم  لليل نهار
 مين قال ليكى الرجالة خاينة  وحتى لو كان خاين اكيد مش هيكون خاين مع نفسة فى طرف تانى بيخون معة يعنى اكيد فى طرف اسمة ست   ولاهيخون مع نفسه بس الست اللى بيكون معها 
اكيد هى كمان خاينة  لزوجها  ولاانا غلطان  . 
 وشكرا ليكى علىرائيك  يا لولو ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *اولا مين قال ليكى ان السكرتيرة تجلى جيب الراجل فاضى اولا الراجل المدير هو اللى يدفع المرتب*​
> * يعنى مش يشحت زى ما بتقولى كدة*
> * مين قال ان الزوجة عملت منة راجل  ممكن زوجات كتير تجعل راجل اعمال يشحت ويشوف النجوم  لليل نهار*
> * مين قال ليكى الرجالة خاينة  وحتى لو كان خاين اكيد مش هيكون خاين مع نفسة فى طرف تانى بيخون معة يعنى اكيد فى طرف اسمة ست   ولاهيخون مع نفسه بس الست اللى بيكون معها *
> ...


انا مش عارفه انت بتهاجم حواء اوي كده ليه
عمر الست ما تضر جوزها ولا تعوزلو حاجه وحشه مهما عمل فيها
دايما بتصون العشره اللي بينهم وبتصبر ع حاجات كتيره هو مش يستاهل اصلا يتصبر عليه
 بالنسبه للمدير والمرتب 
ممكن يتقلب الحال وهي اللي تديه المرتب عادي يعني
في  كلا الطرفين فيهم الوحش والكويس
زي ما في ست خاينه في قصادها ميت راجل خاين
ولو الست خانت وده نادرا لان الزفت  والقرف 
اللي معاها واللي مش مقدر خلاها تخون 
وقبل الست ما بتخون  بتخون نفسها ميت مره 



يا اخي  بطلو تعملو من نفسكو ملايكه
ميرسي ليك انتشكلنا هنخسر صداقتنا بسبب الموضوع ده:shutup22:


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا مش عارفه انت بتهاجم حواء اوي كده ليه
> 
> دة سر من الاسرار  ابقى اقولك بعدين هههههه
> عمر الست ما تضر جوزها ولا تعوزلو حاجه وحشه مهما عمل فيها
> ...



*  اولا العفو   امام حكاية نخسر صداقتنا  دة  اعتقد لا  ومش هيحصل لسببين 
 اولا انك اكتر من صديقة  بكتير  زى اختى  تمام
 ثانيا :-   لو خسرت صداقتنا   هنتخانق مع مين طيب لامش هنخسر ولاحاجة 
  الصداقة اقوى من موضوع * 
*تحياتى 
 يوليوس 
( حبيب  حواء) ولان محدش هيصدق ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## magedrn (25 يناير 2012)

حلو الكلام دا يا يوليوس وبجد هههههههههههه


----------



## وفاء وليم (25 يناير 2012)

*السكرتيرة مشروع حب قادم نظام (( أحلم بيك .. أنا باحلم بيك )) *
*الزوجة مشروع حب قديم نظام (( لسه فاكر ))*
*على فكرة من عبد الحليم حافظ    لام كلثوم ...الاثنين احلى من بعض ولا يمكن الاستغناء عنهم *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2012)

:bomb::bomb: ما تستسلم بقىىىىىىىىى​


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> حلو الكلام دا يا يوليوس وبجد هههههههههههه



*شكرا ليك يااخى الحبيب
 انا بدعوك الى الحرب المقدسة دة حواء وبنات حواء بالمنتدى 
 اهلا وسهلا بيك​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2012)

وفاء وليم قال:


> *السكرتيرة مشروع حب قادم نظام (( أحلم بيك .. أنا باحلم بيك )) *
> *الزوجة مشروع حب قديم نظام (( لسه فاكر ))*
> *على فكرة من عبد الحليم حافظ    لام كلثوم ...الاثنين احلى من بعض ولا يمكن الاستغناء عنهم *


* باامانة المسيح  انا لا احب ام كلتوم  دة 
 انا احب موسيقة ابتاعتها فقط لكن صوتها لا شكرا 
 وشكرا  لمرروك الجميل  نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> :bomb::bomb: ما تستسلم بقىىىىىىىىى​



* لاطبعا انا لسة عملت حاجة . كلمة الاستلام مرفوضة من قاموس يوليوس 
 الحرب . الحرب . الحرب
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بسيطة ارفعوا انتم الراية البيضة دة وانا ابقى ادرس موضوع الاستلام دة ههههههههههههههههههه
 ولانة مرفوض
 وبعدين انا قولتكم يوليوس حبيب حواء حد صدق الكلام دة طبعا لالا​*


----------



## staregypt (25 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * سلامتك من الدموع يا قمر  خلاص خليكى سكرتيرة فى البيت هههههههههههههههههه
> وشكرا لمرورك الجميل *


ماشى ماشى 
:new6:​


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2012)

staregypt قال:


> ماشى ماشى
> :new6:​



* طيب الشاى على النار   طيب حاجة ساقعة طيب سندوش  لحمة 
 طيب نسكافية  
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## magedrn (25 يناير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *شكرا ليك يااخى الحبيب
> انا بدعوك الى الحرب المقدسة دة حواء وبنات حواء بالمنتدى
> اهلا وسهلا بيك​*


انا معاك يا معلم وبشدة الى الجهاد يا راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل ههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> انا معاك يا معلم وبشدة الى الجهاد يا راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل ههههههههههه



  ي*اهلا ياهلا  ااهلا وسهلا  منور يااخى  وكلمة مرحبا بكل اللغات كمان 
الإنجليزية: هيلو, هاي 

الفرنسية والرومان: سالوت, بنجور 

الأسبانية: هُولا 

التركية: مرهبا أفندم 

السويدية: هي 

الإيطالية: برونتو 

الدنماركية والكرواتية: هالو 

التشيكية: أهوي 

الألبانية: تونجات جيتا 

الصربية: زدرافو 

النرويجية: هالو 

الهولندية:دزين دوبري 

الألمانية: جوتن تاق 

اليابانية: كوني جوا 

الروسية والأكرانية: بريفيت 

الفتنامية: تشاو 

الصينية: ني هاو 

الكورية: أهنيونق 

الأندونسية:سلامات 

الفارسية: سلام 

مقدونيا: زدرافو 

المنغولية: ساين باينو 

السواحيلية: جامبو 

الأوردية: أداب 

العبرية: شالوم 

الهندية والنيبالية: نماستي *


----------



## يوليوس45 (3 أغسطس 2012)

اهلا باسكريترة


----------

